# My new babies...Finally! Pic Heavy



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

My husband got me a tiel for our anniversary/V-day. He took forever to wean and while waiting I was offered another tiel for a great deal, so I got her. Well, after my first baby finally weaned and was ready to go there were several complications in actually getting the birds to me. I guess the breeder felt *really* bad because I had a surprise when I opened the crate!

Meet my *three* new babies!!!

Here is my first boy. DNA sexed. I have named him Tobias (Toby)























































And here is my pied baby. Her (DNA sexed) name is Calliope (Callie). Her little crest was plucked/chewed by another bird 























































And here is my little surprise. Her (genetically female) name is Indira (pronounced in-deer-ah) or "Indie" He said he never would have just sent a bird without asking but from talking to me and getting to know me he knew I would appreciate it and not mind the tag along! He said she is just too sweet and he wanted to know she would go to a home where she would be loved. He was right on all counts! 























































They are all just so sweet! I let them adjust yesterday and get used to their surroundings but they all wanted out today and just stepped up and came out. They all let me give them scritches too! Little Indira is very insistant in fact! 

Well, now I have twelve. I was only planning on having twelve but I have already made plans to get a cinnamon pearl female from 4birdsNC if he has one, so...13! But that is all, hubby said no more lol!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Jaime S those are gorgeous pictures all three of of them are beautiful.Thanks for sharing these pictures.I enjoyed them all.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are adorable pics


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, be still my heart!! They are GORGEOUS!
It's wonderful to get one beautiful and uniquely patterned bird, but - to get three beauties at the same time! I love Tobias' markings - and Callie's! Callie reminds me of a Pinto Pony. Really remarkable. And such beautiful brilliant orange ear coverts on Indie. And, please know - I am not exaggerating. I am sincere!

I'm so happy for you. They are absolutely gorgeous.

Congratulations!!


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

That was definitely a surprise! They're all gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, thanks everyone! 

DesertDweller, I appreciate the sincere comments  Of course I think they are pretty too! 

It really was a surprise. There were a lot of bumps in the road getting the birds but he really went out of his way to make me happy! And I am!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Aweeee. That is such a sweet surprise. I can't believe he added another bird. LOL. That was so awesome of him. I'm glad you got three sweet babies.  They are all gorgeeouusss.


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!! They are all uniquely gorgeous!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Meagan, I swear I think it was fate that I got a lutino female lol! I had such a hard time giving up Ama but it looks like things really worked out for both of us


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Meagan, I swear I think it was fate that I got a lutino female lol! I had such a hard time giving up Ama but it looks like things really worked out for both of us


Definitely! Grey and I love little Ama so much.  I'm so glad you got you got another one. Sometimes, things are meant to be!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are all adorable!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

They're so beautiful and they look so sweet and happy to see you? 

(Does Toby have some dried blood on his wing, though? You know I always have to be the worried mom LOL)

That's a smart breeder to know they were going to a fantastic home!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats they are all so beautiful my fav is the heavy whiteface cinnamon pied wow !


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! You are observant, Michelle! I meant to note that. Toby must have gotten frightened and thrashed around. I need to clean him up but the blood feather came out and he's no longer bleeding so I'm just going to keep an eye on him. He doesn't seem to be in any pain. 

I have a vet visit scheduled for Monday for the new babies. I always like to just get them checked out


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm sure he's fine. Blood feathers always look more dramatic on light-colored birds. I just wanted to be sure you knew about it and that he didn't have a partly-broken feather still in.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for looking out for my baby . They do look awful on light birds lol! It really was quite a bit of blood too so I'm glad he is okay!


----------



## Philwalters (Feb 16, 2012)

Delightful photographs of some nice birds, Phil


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Nice birds, and I bet the extras were a pleasant surprise  Does Indie have s tiny smudge of grey on her left cheek and on her rump? If so then she is a clear/heavy pied. The WF cinnamon pied is beautifully marked.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! Susanne, I see what you're talking about but it's just shadows. I'm pretty sure she's lutino, her dad is WF lutino and mom a cinnamon pearl. Toby does have pretty markings


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats JAMIES your three new babies are beautiful . you feel like kissing them when you look at their pics Lovely Thanks for sharing X x


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

oh wow they are stunning, what a lovely surprise! ..


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe, they are such cuties, congrats!!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Omg missy, I am never going to catch up! But they are all so beautiful. Toby especially, but Calliope is so precious, and I had a bird name that. Plus, I have an Indie or Indy (depending on how I feel) for short as well!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks again everyone 

Mishkaroni, you only need one more lol! I'm telling ya, just sneak it in! Just kidding of course! I can have one more (cinnamon pearl) and then no more. I'm kinda glad hubby said no more because they are so awesome I might end up with twenty! And the food bill is getting prettty high lol! I'm moving up from a 20lb bag to 50lbs cause the 20 is going too fast


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm so excited you ended up with three more beautiful babies. They are all so adorable.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I know those bags of food go away quick. And I use the,same mix for my 8 parakeets as I do my tiels! Fifty lbs bags here I come too! I forwarded him a craigslist add for two females for $40 together, a cinnamon and a pied...I think he's pretending I didn't send it to him!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It actually ended up a lot cheaper to get the 50lb bag. I'm switching from Volkman to Higgins, which doesn't have fillers. With shipping I was paying over $54 for the 20lb bag and the 50lb bag with shipping is $77, so a much better value!

If he ignores it maybe it'll just go away lol!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

You can also order the 50 lb Higgins through a local pet store. That's what I do, and so the shipping is shared. I paid 44.95 for a 50 lb bag of the Tiel Supreme...which is just seed, as you said. There are no pellets etc. It's also an excellent seed mix to sprout. =)


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Good to know, I will ask my local pet store


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm so lucky I live within a good driving distance, and even closer to my work!, to a specialty bird store. I buy their 25lb mix for $19.99, but today I bought the 50lb for $34.99...twice the quantity for less than half the price. 

While out at the store today, I brought up the email about the two females...didn't work out! Boo him. Guess even for that price for two, it's no deal unless I put up the parakeets for adoption and successfully adopt them all out. :/ Since, I'm still iffy about re-homing my parakeets, I'll quit looking at ads unless they mention all white, albino, or wf lutino. That seems the only female he'll allow me add right now without a re-home on my parakeets.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Jaime, I'd be very curious to know how you find the Higgins seed. I love my Volkman, but I suspect Sunny is allergic to something in it. Right now he's on Abba cockatiel seed, which he's had most of his life. But I'm not thrilled with it, because it has a vitamin coating on the seeds, which....ew. So if I could find something with no fortification that they can both eat, that would be great.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Mishkaroni, good luck finding your WF lutino girl! In my experience WF's are very sweet 

Enigma, I will let you know. Your thread about Sunny is what inspired me to switch. I want something with no fillers and I really don't like Kaytee products! So even if it might be true... I almost lost a rabbit using a product that they market specifically for small furry critters. It was my fault that I didn't do my research but it was back when I was naive enough to believe it was okay 

Anyway, I will certainly let you know how it goes!


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow your tiels are stunning!!! I really like your surprise tiel. She is so cute, and she looks like she is as sweet as can be!!!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats Jamie, eeeek aren't they gorgeous, coud cuddle every one of them....

Cheers
Hanna


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow you have 3 gorgeous birds there. And they all look so relaxed already! Congrats


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

How are the new additions going Jaime?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

mishkaroni said:


> I'm so lucky I live within a good driving distance, and even closer to my work!, to a specialty bird store. I buy their 25lb mix for $19.99, but today I bought the 50lb for $34.99...twice the quantity for less than half the price.
> 
> While out at the store today, I brought up the email about the two females...didn't work out! Boo him. Guess even for that price for two, it's no deal unless I put up the parakeets for adoption and successfully adopt them all out. :/ Since, I'm still iffy about re-homing my parakeets, I'll quit looking at ads unless they mention all white, albino, or wf lutino. That seems the only female he'll allow me add right now without a re-home on my parakeets.


Aww I wish you were closer I know the breeder I got my WF lutino female from has a few  best of luck finding your baby girl


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments!

Solace, things couldn't be better! They are all settling in well, like they've always been with me  Personalities are starting to show. Callie is quite adventurous, loves to explore and play but still likes cuddle time with mom! Tobias is a really laid back sweet boy. He likes to just hang out on my shoulder and get occasional scritches. Indira is a cuddle bug and is pretty demanding lol! She baby cries until you give her scritches. She is also an enthusiastic preener but she hasn't learned to be gentle yet and can nibble pretty hard!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

angelmommy24 said:


> Aww I wish you were closer I know the breeder I got my WF lutino female from has a few  best of luck finding your baby girl


Thanks! I still have my goofy looking wf lutino from the batch after my precious Calypso, but she's more bonded to her darn mate! haha. 

Jamie - I MAY be getting a new female even if it's not a wf lutino soon...I listed my keets this morning and got two hits immediately. Found one guy who has an incredible aviary and is taking my 8 keets tonight. It's bittersweet since i had them all since they hatched out of their eggs, but this is better for them!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

How exciting! I can't wait to see your new tiel(s)!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I know! Haha, but when I found a new owner, I asked if I can now respond to the two females..he still said no! haha. What a little punk. Yet, he responded to a post about pug puppies. i'm keeping my eyes peeled for a wf lutino tho. If i have to, i'll go to a breeder, but I just know the second I do, i'll see one on craigslist.


----------



## Boolove (Mar 1, 2012)

Those are some beautiful birdies. Callie is really cute.


----------

